# Derrick Rose with Team USA...and Asik with Turkey!



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose Game 1: 9 points (3/5 FG, 1/3 3PT FG), 2 assists, 1 rebound, 0 turnovers in 18:30 (Box Score (PDF))

USA blew out Croatia with scoring from everybody on the roster. Not too shabby.

Asik Game 1: 8 points (3/10 FG, 2/8 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 1 turnover in 21 minutes (Box Score)

Turkey blew out Cote d'Ivoire to win their first game as well.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Derrick Rose with Team USA*

Most important thing, I think, is that he had no turnovers.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Derrick Rose with Team USA*



King Joseus said:


> Game 1: 9 points (3/5 FG, 1/3 3PT FG), 2 assists, 1 rebound in 18:30 (Box Score (PDF))
> 
> USA blew out Croatia with scoring from everybody on the roster. Not too shabby.


Any of these televised?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Derrick Rose with Team USA*



Rhyder said:


> Any of these televised?


I think they're on ESPN360. Not sure if there's other, non-streaming options.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Derrick Rose with Team USA*




























No game shots of Rose that I saw...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The next USA game is this morning at 8:30 on ESPN2.


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

I just love watching Rose play! He looks like a top defender, atleast for European standards. US just beat Slovenia 99 to 77. 

Rose guarded Dragic mostly. He started a bit slow for the game but by the 4th quarter he was all over the floor, controlling the game on offense and playng good defense. Durant and Billups was on the bench in the 4th and Rose looked like the vocal leader out there! 7pts, 6brds, 5assists a block and a steal, doing most of his work in the 3rd and 4th quarter


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It might just be my eyes deceiving me, but Derrick Rose looks a lot quicker than he did last year. He has looked far quicker than any other player during all of these USA games.

On one of his turnovers, he just went in with blazing speed, and just drew the contact because there was nothing else they could do to stop him. It was a turnover though, but the correct officiating call should have been a blocking foul.


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah he does seam quiker. He certainly is quiker and more explosive than most of the other players


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Game 2 for Asik against Russia: 10 points (5/7 FG), 7 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 turnover in 20 minutes.

Not too shabby.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe Derrick looks that much quicker because he's playing teams that are that much slower. If he were going against Devin Harris, would he still look just as quick?


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

Its not just speed, its explosiveness aswell. At one point against Slovenia he looked a bit slugish (he was running around screens while triyng to catch up with Dragic I think)and when his opponent got the pass, Rose saw an oppening and just flew and stole the ball, runned the full court and through an oop to Iguodala. He seamed pretty fast and explosive on that play.

Anyway tonight he will be against Barbosa, who is a bit faster than usual International players, so that will be a better test


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I just looked at the box score for today's game against Brazil (46 -43 Brazil at half). Derrick is the leading rebounder for the US with 5 rebounds. That's strange.


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

narek said:


> I just looked at the box score for today's game against Brazil (46 -43 Brazil at half). Derrick is the leading rebounder for the US with 5 rebounds. That's strange.


The US frontline was boxing out the taller Brazilians so Rose had to go and grab the boards

Durant was good in the game. He makes the game look so effortless out there. Brazil had a lot of threes in the first half and that kept them in the game. US also had a lot of unforced turnovers, a few by Rose, and the Brazilians were able to capitalize. Rose in general was so-so. He had 11 on 4 for 7 shooting, 1 missed 3, with 5 boards(all in the first half) 4 steals along with 4TOs

US looked a bit confused in the game but in the end manage to get the W. They need to minimize the travelling violations and the unforced TOs, play better post D (perimeter D is not that bad). Spain and especially Greece have better defense than Brazil so US need more teamwork in offense and somebody other than Durant needs to step up


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

Btw I will be watching Turkey vs Greece tonight. Lets see how good Asik is vs a good, veteran Greek team


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

Just finished watching Greece Vs Turkey. Disappointing game by Greece. Ilaysova was too much for them. (im Cypriot so I support Greece) 

I was a bit suprised by Asik though. I didnt expect him to be good at all. He was ok. He had 12 points, mostly on dunks. He was 5 for 7 but just 2 for 6 from the line. He also had 4 boards and a block, although with his height he was able to disrupt a few other shots. He is really tall and long, a bit anathletic, cant jump really high but he was moving good around the Turkish offense. He seamed like a smart player out there. He needs to hit the weight room, cause Schortsianitis kept pushing him around on defense, but on offense he was able to go around Schrtsianitis. He likes the pick & roll alot. On defense he was able to bother the Greek centers but because he wasnt as strong he kept commiting fouls

I think by the end of the year, if he works and gets stronger, he will be able to give the Bulls a good 15 minutes each game. Next year hopefully he will be a good backup.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

i watched the Turkey V China game today. Asik went for 17 and 13 with a couple blocks also. 8 for 12 from the field i believe. He was the best player on the floor for turkey and looked very good. All of his points were on put backs, dunks or layups. He looks athletic and has a nose for the ball and a good feel for the game. It didnt look like he had very good touch or a much of a post game. But he played within himself. I was impressed.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Put backs and dunks on offense and a long, disruptive reach on defense are going to be the keys to Asik's NBA game. He's never going to be a star, let alone an all-star but if he can do those things well and get up and down the court quickly -- as he can -- he'll be a useful guy.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

haven't watched him, yet. But it seems that he's more "Turkish Delight" than "Stiff hard candy." Good news. That will really help our defense. And with Kurt Thomas as the "Beaver". (SCTV reference).

By the way, why "never going to be a star" -- aside from free throws?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You can be a star without FT ability of course -- I've watched video of him on YouTube and seen some of the FIBA tournament and just watching him I can see him being a "glue guy" but never a 1, 2 or even 3 essential player on a contending team.

That's not really a criticism -- he's not a big stiff or a bust -- I just don't see him as a true impact player.

If you have a few minutes over the weekend pull up some video, have a looky-loo and tell me what you think.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a feeling that whether I do look up video of Asik will define forever whether I am a Bulls-aholic or not. This could affect my family ... Is it worth it? 

And thanks for your follow up. I didn't think he would be a star, but since peoples' opinions are changing, I wondered if they saw a spark of greatness there, or just a glimmer of goodness. Seems like goodness is what we can hope for.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here are some clips I found for you. If you want more, head over to RealGm, where I have been posting until recently, and find posts by Magilla Gorilla. He is the resident Omer Asik expert and is one of the guys I am going to miss.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giGOCxw1k4I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYP6Ns6wZko
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5ybm6_omer-asiks-blocks_sport
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWxn_1MldHs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K_bshMMhjA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMK6kvwCAeE


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Here are some clips I found for you. If you want more, head over to RealGm, where I have been posting until recently, and find posts by Magilla Gorilla. He is the resident Omer Asik expert and is one of the guys I am going to miss.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giGOCxw1k4I
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYP6Ns6wZko
> ...


Yikes, you're like the dealer on the street corner for Bulls junkies!

Thanks, I will watch them with a clean conscience. 

I hesitate to ask, but .... what happened? 

And, its great (I mean GREAT) to have you around here.


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

I see Asik as a servicable big man in the NBA. He seams to have good basketball IQ and he surely is mobile for a guy his size. But he needs to get much stronger if he wants to be considered more than a backup.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

easy said:


> I see Asik as a servicable big man in the NBA. He seams to have good basketball IQ and he surely is mobile for a guy his size. But he needs to get much stronger if he wants to be considered more than a backup.


I liked what I saw of him in the videos. Seems fast enough and can get around. I've seen others talk about him having good instincts, a nose for the hoop and ball, decent footwork. 

Strength and shooting from beyond three feet seem to be two of the biggest issues. 

Of course, we've seen Joakim attack the strength issue aggressively. Hopefully, his influence will rub off on the Turk.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I enjoy that the two Bulls are 10-0 so far.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

It's an omen, for sure!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> I hesitate to ask, but .... what happened?
> 
> And, its great (I mean GREAT) to have you around here.


Behind the scenes dispute that resulted in irreconcilable differences -- waiver at my request, not theirs.

No big deal.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, that's never fun. 

As I said, GREAT to have you around...

I'm really looking forward to this season, and it'll be nice to share it with bulls-aholics as passionate and informed as you.

Go Rose! Go Turk! Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Turkey stomped on France 95-77 in their first elimination game. Asik had 10 points, 5 rebounds, and 1 assist on 4/4 FG, 2/2 FT in 17 minutes.


----------



## ...with? (Sep 6, 2010)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Behind the scenes dispute


...with?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

...with? said:


> ...with?


Staff at the board I was modding after I left here a while back.

We're getting some interesting first posts from new users in the last couple of days...


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

^^Clever username 

I think there must be a forum somewhere for discussing behind-the-scenes-sports-forum dramas. 

I think it might be helpful for people to know that on this forum, at least, the personal messaging works for everybody.

Anyway, USA v Angola today at 10 AM, right?

And Sir Asik acquitted himself quite well against a depleted French squad yesterday. 

As noted above, our Bullies in the tourney are still undefeated. Would be nice if they could meet in the finals


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Fun! US ahead 52-28 in the second quarter. 

Later, Angola! We hardly knew ye!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

By the way, I'm sure you all (3 of you) know this, but there is a link to watch the game on streaming video from ESPN3.

http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=35336&league=FIBA&size=condensed

65-38 at halftime. The announcers were trying their best to make this seem like a contest.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

US over Angola 121-66! Whomped 'em. Nice to see. Sorry for Angola. But it's ok, you have the dirty diamond trade...

Play the winner of NZ and Russia. Would kind of like to go against New Zealand, just for the flavor. Hope that Jemaine Clement goes to the game.

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/1c63d64d27/kieran-vollard-teaches-you-how-to-make-love


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> US over Angola 121-66! Whomped 'em. Nice to see. Sorry for Angola. But it's ok, you have the dirty diamond trade...
> 
> Play the winner of NZ and Russia. Would kind of like to go against New Zealand, just for the flavor. Hope that Jemaine Clement goes to the game.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/1c63d64d27/kieran-vollard-teaches-you-how-to-make-love


I have a friend who immigrated to New Zealand. I hope its NZ the USA plays just so I can give my friend a hard time over the USA victory.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Argghh, Russia defeated NZ -- although the Tall Blacks were gallant in defeat, of course.

So its the Russkies. Will Viktor Khryapa be there?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Argghh, Russia defeated NZ -- although the Tall Blacks were gallant in defeat, of course.
> 
> So its the Russkies. Will Viktor Khryapa be there?


Should be. He doesn't seem to have played yet, though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Russia defeated NZ -- although the Tall Blacks were gallant in defeat, of course.


I really think that is a great team name and admire the fact they have the audacity to use it.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

They are an admirable and audacious people, as far as I can tell 

Living with sheep will do that for you, I've heard.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Should be. He doesn't seem to have played yet, though.


VK is their secret weapon?


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

By the way Derrick had 2 consecutive 3s at the start of the second half, in the game vs Angola and 3 of 4 in total. I think he is getting more confident with the 3 which bodes well for the whole team next year!


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> VK is their secret weapon?


Khryapa got an ankle injury just before the games started. Probably they kept him out so he be ready for a big game, like the one against US. He is as important to the Russians as Kirilenko is.
http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2010/09/06/notes-from-rus-78-nzl-56/


----------



## I see. Such as whom? (Sep 7, 2010)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Staff at the board I was modding after I left here a while back.


<---


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:laugh: 

Nice to see you around TomBoerwinkle.


----------



## Magilla_Gorilla (Sep 7, 2010)

Asik isn't going to be star - but what he can and will be is a contributor on a contending team, and give quality minutes/starts in the event of a Noah injury.

Asik is a legit 7 footer who goes 260 pounds. He is a great help defender, but has solid enough man defense to defend one on one in the post. The game against Greece saw him play solid defense against the 300 pound plus Sofo.

His free throw shooting is atrocious, but he has good form. He has great touch around the basket and is quick in the lane to make a move. He will finish most everything around the basket and is dangerous in the P&R on lobs. He can also take one dribble from just inside the three point line and blow by his defender for a dunk in the lane.

Not the best cardio in the world, but when he is out there he goes 100%. He will beat his man down the court everytime and can run on the fast break.

I'm very excited to see Asik in pre-season andonce the season starts. Kurt Thomas is going to see very limited minutes - expect to see Asik as the primary backup for Noah.

According to Sam Smith and Nick Friedell - the Bulls coaching staff is enamored with Asik and have really like what they saw over the summer at the Berto.


Oh - and sad to see TB#1 leave the other site - but glad to see he's still posting... Even if he is wrong most of the time...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the insight Magilla... (and stick around, we're better than that other site anyway.)

I hope I get a chance to see a bit of Asik as the tournament winds up... at 7 feet tall he just has to do a few things well to be a contributor on this level.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Magilla_Gorilla said:


> Oh - and sad to see TB#1 leave the other site - but glad to see he's still posting... Even if he is wrong most of the time...


I've been posting here, my old home, and over at SportsTwo with a lot of the other former owners of BBB.

Thanks for the nice words. Even the not nice ones.

And, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Asik even put up a couple of good FT performances in the FIBA tourney.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

someone said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Nice to see you around TomBoerwinkle.


Thanks. Nice to be around.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I think Asik even put up a couple of good FT performances in the FIBA tourney.


Good? or not bad?

Overall FT
9/30 30

By Game
2/8 25
0/1 0 <------ At least he only missed one
2/6 33,3
2/8 25
1/5 20
2/2 100 <------ Whoa!

Not comforting...

But maybe he gets better under pressure, like he did with France?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I see. Such as whom? said:


> <---


I've really said all that I need to say. I understand people are curious about my leaving RealGm and I've said there was some behind the scenes quarreling that led to my departure. That's more than enough info for public consumption and certainly enough with the one post accounts formed here to poke at the situation. Thanks.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

By the way, Serbia beat Spain. So bye-bye, Rudy! Come on back and let's get this thing settled between you, Portland and Chicago!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Asik struggling to make a difference against Slovenia. Go Omer!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

someone said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Nice to see you around TomBoerwinkle.


Seconded. It's been too long. Hope you're a regular this season.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> Asik struggling to make a difference against Slovenia. Go Omer!


I really, really wish Charter would carry NBA TV so I could see some of these games. Sigh.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

USA defeats Russia (89-79),

but the game wasn't great. Poor shooting on both sides. Our boy Derrick was pretty meh. 

Cmon, Derrick. It can't be just Durant. Take your place along side him as the star!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> USA defeats Russia (89-79),
> 
> but the game wasn't great. Poor shooting on both sides. Our boy Derrick was pretty meh.
> 
> Cmon, Derrick. It can't be just Durant. Take your place along side him as the star!


IMO, Derrick is not playing to his full potential b/c he's being put into an unfamiliar role.

Everything I read suggests he is focusing on letting others do the shooting/scoring; he is focusing on pushing the ball (the few times he has it) and playing defense.

It sure sounds like guys like Billups and Gay are being a little shot happy leaving Rose in the dust offensively. That's why these games are so close. Too much isolation, not any team play. And can we blame them? This is an ad hoc team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah Rose has looked pretty solid on defense, with the exception of Ricky Rubio tricking him a couple of times Rose has been very solid, especially on coming off hard screens. His ability to drive to the basket is un matched but its pretty obvious that hes taken a back seat to everyone else in the scoring department. Not to say that he cant score if he want's to, just saying that he seems to be fine with letting everyone else taking shots.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah Rose has looked pretty solid on defense, with the exception of Ricky Rubio tricking him a couple of times Rose has been very solid, especially on coming off hard screens. His ability to drive to the basket is un matched but its pretty obvious that hes taken a back seat to everyone else in the scoring department. Not to say that he cant score if he want's to, just saying that he seems to be fine with letting everyone else taking shots.


Prior to today's game, I noticed Rose has the 1st or 2nd best FG% on Team USA; something like 58% from the field (and over 40% on 3-pointers!).

No doubt that means he's showing good shot selection.

Today however I heard his lane floater wasn't falling at all. Maybe the lighter basketball? I bet that screws with our players badly.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Prior to today's game, I noticed Rose has the 1st or 2nd best FG% on Team USA; something like 58% from the field (and over 40% on 3-pointers!).
> 
> No doubt that means he's showing good shot selection.
> 
> Today however I heard his lane floater wasn't falling at all. Maybe the lighter basketball? I bet that screws with our players badly.


When he takes shot's they are going in so its not like hes struggling. Hes just not taking many shots at all, like I said in another thread I just think hes playing a role that coach K wants him to play. The team scares me with its offensive philosophy of let Kevin Durant just shot at will but so far its working and the opposing teams just cant deal with Durant's length so if its not broke why fix it, right?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm just now watching the US beat down on Lithuania.

Even though Lithunia has stayed within 15 most of the game, it feels like a 40-pt blow out with the way we've defended. 

Kevin Durant is frigging amazing. I agree, why go away from him? 

Rose just flat out doesn't look to shoot in this system. The few times he takes a shot, it's when he's wide open or trying to get the ball up quickly. And it's hard to get a rhythm going when you shoot the ball once every 10 minutes.

I'm not worried at all. There's only 1 basketball and he's just playing his role.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the recap, Yodurk.

Looked like the game was always under control. Nice -- on to the finals.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

No one with the update that the US is playing against Turkiye! 

I didn't follow the Turkish-Serbian game, but it looked like a lot of fun, and so European in its deviousness.

Great, great matchup tomorrow!

Let's hope Derrick gets to strut his stuff a little better than he did today.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Here's my take on the US-Turkey title game, from the Rose standpoint at least.

Good: Rose started out great; showed more aggressiveness and energy. Really pushed the ball. In fact, he's been pushing the ball well all tournament but is really doing great with that in this game. Still doing a good job playing D within the team concept. Showing unselfishness and setting up teammates well.

Bad: His jumpshot has been WAY off. My theory is the lack of shooting opportunity makes it impossible for him to get a roll going. 

I still think he's doing a good job overall. His role is to push the ball and keep the tempo fast, and he's doing that. It has a subtle but important effect on that game. e.g., this is making things much much easier for Durant. Durant is in part scoring so well because Rose and the guards are feeding him in the right spots and wearing out the other team.

p.s. Westbrook has done a great job too as a defensive guy. Alot of energy from him.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Any observations on Asik? Real gm-ers thought he was a bust....Yeesh. Toni Kukoc, anyone? Well, we'll see. Glad to hear that Derrick was more active and effective as a creator in the offense. And I guess his defensive intensity is doing better as well.

Nice little feather in his cap to start the year!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Asik did not look good, in my opinion. He's going to need some work.


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

Asik seams to have the basketball IQ, atleast in the other games i saw him play, and is a bit more athletic than what i thought but he needs to get stronger and get more experience against NBA competition. 

Derrick played bad in the first half. As Yodurk said his jumper was really off and he didnt seamed to have confidence. He did try to run a bit and he scored on a layup on the first US possession but after that he disappeared. Westbrook was much more aggressive than Rose and helped the team more than Rose so he played the majority of the first half. On the 2nd half Rose seamed better and more in control. He played the first 5 minutes of the 3rd and although he didnt score, he had some nice passes, made the right decisions and US seamed to get away from the Turks. 4th quarter though he was good. He managed to get free for 2 layups and a dunk in the beginning of the quarter and US never looked back. So in a way he gave the team the boost to put the game away


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

easy said:


> Asik seams to have the basketball IQ, atleast in the other games i saw him play, and is a bit more athletic than what i thought but he needs to get stronger and get more experience against NBA competition.
> 
> Derrick played bad in the first half. As Yodurk said his jumper was really off and he didnt seamed to have confidence. He did try to run a bit and he scored on a layup on the first US possession but after that he disappeared. Westbrook was much more aggressive than Rose and helped the team more than Rose so he played the majority of the first half. On the 2nd half Rose seamed better and more in control. He played the first 5 minutes of the 3rd and although he didnt score, he had some nice passes, made the right decisions and US seamed to get away from the Turks. 4th quarter though he was good. He managed to get free for 2 layups and a dunk in the beginning of the quarter and US never looked back. So in a way he gave the team the boost to put the game away


Thanks, Easy! 

Great experience for Derrick. Jeez, the kid is just 21. Of course, so is Kevin Durant, right?

Take that, Redeem teamers!


----------

